# Помогите определить стоимость и модель аккордеона.



## 6player (8 Янв 2014)

Помогите определить стоимость и модель аккордеона.


----------



## vev (8 Янв 2014)

*6player*,

На корпусе виден обрывок шилдика Weltmeister, а фабрика, указанная на втором шилдике

Фабрика

подтверждает, что это именно он. Выпускался судя по всему в 50-60 годы. Вещь малоценная. Обычный ширпотреб со всеми проблемами, возникающими с инструментом такого почтенного возраста. В зависимости от реального состояния. Если оно хорошее, то стоить может не более 10-15 тр (цена указана для москоского рынка. В провинции за счет малого количества предложений на рынке может быть несколько выше)

Аккордеон трехголосный, что видно по количеству регистров в правой клавиатуре. Размер - 3/ 4


----------

